# Freebsd Blockchain



## saeedpersa (Oct 25, 2018)

Dear Professionals

There are more than 10 and counting, Healthcare Centers under my control which are servicing by my product (WebApp) . all of these Centers are Configured by FreeBSD servers.
I want to Change my Infrastructure to Blockchain Technology with FreeBSD.  
How cloud I do that?

Servicing:
Mysql Server
Apache24


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 25, 2018)

No offense but do you even understand what blockchain is? Even more important: what are you trying to accomplish here, what's the eventual goal of all this?

I get the impression that you heard about some development which sounded interesting and now you want to use this methodology without concerning yourself about the actual results. That doesn't work quite well within the world of IT.

If you want to use blockchain then I suggest you install net-p2p/bitcoin and set that up. Then you'll get to enjoy the blockchain technology, contribute to one of the bigger blockchain based networks and who knows: you might get lucky and make some money (chances are very slim though).

Either that or this post is meant to be a joke (or troll), which is also something I'm keeping in the back of my head, especially after reading some of your other posts.


----------



## Mauro Risonho P Assumpcao (Oct 25, 2018)

You do not want help in your doubt, but you could do something with Blockchain in Ethereum:

https://www.freebsdnews.com/2015/07/29/ethereum-operating-systems-self-ethereum/
https://github.com/ethereum/go-ethereum/wiki/Installation-Instructions-for-FreeBSD
http://ethdocs.org/en/latest/ethereum-clients/cpp-ethereum/building-from-source/freebsd.html
https://www.freebsdnews.com/2015/07/29/ethereum-operating-systems-self-ethereum/


----------



## saeedpersa (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks, Dude 
I have no Idea about why your so happy to reply this post in a happy mood. 
You can have your memories in back of your head. It's OK

for the records I have 200TH/s Minning at my Place so I don't Need to Mine like your scenario maybe  net-p2p/bitcoin  can help you out. 

If you Don't Know My Answer  Someone Else will Help me.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

What does cryptocurrency mining have to do with healthcare?



saeedpersa said:


> There are more than 10 and counting, Healthcare Centers under my control which are servicing by my product (WebApp) . all of these Centers are Configured by FreeBSD servers.
> I want to Change my Infrastructure to Blockchain Technology with FreeBSD.


What _exactly_ do you want to do with a blockchain?


----------



## saeedpersa (Oct 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What does cryptocurrency mining have to do with healthcare?
> 
> 
> What _exactly_ do you want to do with a blockchain?



Let me change my question:
I want to Setup a Blockchain Web App for Heathcenters


----------



## saeedpersa (Oct 25, 2018)

https://www.bigchaindb.com/

This can Help for my DB


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

saeedpersa said:


> Let me change my question:
> I want to Setup a Blockchain Web App for Heathcenters


I suggest you investigate what a blockchain actually is and how it can be used.


----------

